# From me to You



## angry_ragdoll

Hello, I am new to this forum, and want to get something engraved on a zippo lighter for my other half. I want it to read:

From me to you. I Love You.


I know that I love you is Mahal kita, but I don't know anything else!  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## linguist786

I assume you want it in Tagalog?

You need to specify in the title of your thread which language you would like it in. In the form:

_Language: word/phrase_


----------



## angry_ragdoll

linguist786 said:


> I assume you want it in Tagalog?
> 
> You need to specify in the title of your thread which language you would like it in. In the form:
> 
> _Language: word/phrase_



Yes, sorry I wanted it translated into Tagalog. How do I change the title of this thread as well?


----------



## youtin

It's "Mula sa akin para sa iyo. Mahal kita."

Actually, Filipinos would normally remove the <from me = mula sa akin> part 'cause it's already implicit. "For you = Para sa iyo"

This is off-topic, but can I make a suggestion? How about :

"Para sa iyo. Nagmamahal, ___your name____"
_For you. Lovelots [literally, "Loving you"], _your name_"_

or maybe "Para sa aking minamahal"
_For the one I love._


----------



## angry_ragdoll

Wow, that was so much more than I expected! Salamat po!


----------

